# Fontana WS #3 Photos



## tjmx133 (May 1, 2006)

I don't have any photos but I no there are more riders looking for photos from today, so I was hoping that the photographers who were out there could post their photos here, just to make it a little more organized for everyone!!

Thanks ahead of time for those who did take photos and post them!!


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

tjmx133 said:


> I don't have any photos but I no there are more riders looking for photos from today, so I was hoping that the photographers who were out there could post their photos here, just to make it a little more organized for everyone!!
> 
> Thanks ahead of time for those who did take photos and post them!!


Just give me a number :thumbsup:

I had to stop about midway through the "P's" though... Pale guys like me get burned pretty bad when they're stupid and forget sunblock


----------



## tjmx133 (May 1, 2006)

I was 133E


----------



## xxintensocomxx (Jan 29, 2008)

hey i was just seening if u got iny of 267
would love to see some pics
thanks


----------



## paranoid56 (Jul 26, 2007)

ohh, how about me 326z   
yea i konw, no pics. it was damn hot out there. i can totally understand you leaving early.


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

tjmx133 said:


> I was 133E


Nice ride


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

Ghaleon109 said:


> Just give me a number :thumbsup:


211F 
And that sun was brutal... it's February for crying out loud, what's the deal.


----------



## Havefaith (May 8, 2006)

715N?? That would be awesome


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

paranoid56 said:


> ohh, how about me 326z
> yea i konw, no pics. it was damn hot out there. i can totally understand you leaving early.


Photo Turbo usually stays I think, and his photos blow mine away, so check his out when he's done editing them :thumbsup:

But yeah, I had been there since 7:15 and the heat wasnt too bad after being out there so long... I guess I got used to it, but damn I kept looking at my skin and it just got worse and worse so I eventually had to call it quits :madman:

Oh yeah, What letter xxintensocomxx?

I'm going to assume E?


----------



## tjmx133 (May 1, 2006)

Really good pic from wat i personally think, Thanks!


----------



## Blue Fire Pictures (Feb 26, 2007)

Winter series pictures are online 
http://www.bluefirepictures.com/site_gallery.php?category=334

It was nice to finally have some good weather.
I hope everyone have fun and placed high


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

I'm definatly bringing a jug of sunblock and water for the next race...


----------



## Havefaith (May 8, 2006)

Great pics dude! Definitely appreciate it!


----------



## tjmx133 (May 1, 2006)

Havefaith said:


> Great pics dude! Definitely appreciate it!


I second that


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

tjmx133 said:


> I second that


Thanks guys :thumbsup:

Keep up the good runs!


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

jeeez, that dried out ridiculously since the last one


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

Any of 257P? Thanks!


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks for the photos - 

any of 655o 

Thanks
-adam


----------



## hellomynameisnot (Feb 11, 2008)

256 M please


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

157o


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

tjmx133 said:


> I was 133E










[


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

paranoid56 said:


> ohh, how about me 326z
> yea i konw, no pics. it was damn hot out there. i can totally understand you leaving early.


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

GnaR9 said:


> 211F
> And that sun was brutal... it's February for crying out loud, what's the deal.


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

Havefaith said:


> 715N?? That would be awesome


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

Marshall Willanholly said:


> Any of 257P? Thanks!


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

atomicAdam said:


> thanks for the photos -
> 
> any of 655o
> 
> ...


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

hellomynameisnot said:


> 256 M please


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

bullcrew said:


> 157o


Ahhh, Mr. "I like to carry my bike instead of riding it." lol


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

If you guys go to the gallery you can post your own photos, just find yours and then click on the "share photo" button in the top right corner of the page. Chose the size you want, then click "copy link" and post it to forums.

Fontana DH pix
http://phototurbo.smugmug.com/gallery/4316931_zBiA8#253177564


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks 1000Oaks! - Great shot - may have to send some $$ your way


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

man, 1000-oaks, awesome pictures, and i think thats super rad that you found and posted all those pictures for those who asked..


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

1000-oaks said:


> Ahhh, Mr. "I like to carry my bike instead of riding it." lol


Yep!
Lost my X0 der, rotor, 4 spokes and 1st place.
Chain broke at rock drop in first garden, coasted to 2nd then chain went through the wheel doing carnage and locking it up solid. Took 2 guys to brake the chain free from the rotor! 
So I am the official coast and carry DH guy! Coast till it locks up, and run with it for 35 yards or more for a cardio and ab burning workout! Itll be on video next week in the fitness se:thumbsup: ction!


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

heres the podium shot from phototurbo

no photoshop even, just paint.


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

gil_caz said:


> heres the podium shot from phototurbo
> 
> no photoshop even, just paint.


Hahaha, took me a minute to notice what you did!


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

bull crew that is a pretty bike, sorry to hear about all the sweet parts you busted. but still winning, you must run faster than most can ride.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Didnt win, but didnt get last either.
I Had 1st place, the equiptment had other ideas. Thats racing for you 50% rider 50% equiptment.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Any love for the ladies??

5B or 4K?

Hubby is 169O

Thanks!


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

aword4you said:


> Any love for the ladies??
> 
> 5B or 4K?
> 
> ...


Ladies First




































Seconds before disaster!  









This one came out really blurry =/









Adam you got your own thread!

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=381637


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

would you have happend to stay for the y group?

if so 409Y
kthx


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

gil_caz said:


> would you have happend to stay for the y group?
> 
> if so 409Y
> kthx


I had to take off midway between the O's or P's forgot which one... but check phototurbo's site, he's got some good ones :thumbsup:


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

ya, gonna order from him soon, just wanted to check if someone else got some also.

and his pics are tight.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

anyone have other links to fontucky picts - videos besides 1000oaks stuff.

i saw a ton of photographers out there (some is smarter places than others)

sharky - how about your friday practice picts?

thanks
-adam


----------



## paranoid56 (Jul 26, 2007)

yea, who was up by the water tower taking pics? i want to see some of those.


----------



## bigmike00 (Sep 6, 2007)

1000-oaks said:


>


Whos the hottie in the back? She was driving me crazy all weekend with those long legs and short shorts.:eekster:


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

aword4you said:


> Any love for the ladies??
> 
> 5B or 4K?
> 
> ...


Missed 5B.









(a little out of focus)


----------



## *Sharky* (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.socaltrailriders.org/forum/rider-down/13937-rider-down-southridge-2-10-crash-photo.html
Do you mean Steve Busher in practice...here's a link on another site from his GF reporting on things no broken neck. Man that one guy got a slight compound fracture of the wrist in the race he held it up soon as he crashed was unreal. Lots of carnage. Hey Andy you have some sic skills I think I might have a decent one but Fridays came out crappy!! Got most race photos though..let me dig through. Great job out there everyone...that garden got pretty gnarly. I think that was Bluefirephotos up top??
Nice one Gilbert haha I'm not laughing at you...uh..well yes actually I am!!


----------



## PhotoMom (Jun 23, 2005)

*PhotoMom*

I was there and was busy grabbing lots of crash photos. I stayed for all the riders - even the ZD group.

Check them out at here.

In the meantime, here's a few teasers of some of the wrecks...

PhotoMom


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

nice pics i was the jersey kid out there number 332 F on a glory.


----------



## PhotoMom (Jun 23, 2005)

*Girl Power*



aword4you said:


> Any love for the ladies??
> 
> 5B or 4K?


Here you go!

PhotoMom


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks for the photos all -

glad to hear that guy didn't break his neck. i think i thought too long about that crash - i had some jitters for about an hr after seeing his legs kartwheel and the bike go bouncing like a po-go stick.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

looking good Fred......nice pics drew


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

first off great pics!! looks amazing out there..


is it me or is everyone outfitted like a pro? lots of crazy bikes and full ( usually matching) gear? 

racing pics in from diablo/plattekill have alot more carnhart and alot less f40's. maybe its just me


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

What was this guy hiding from?


----------



## PhotoMom (Jun 23, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> What was this guy hiding from?


Hey that's my pic!

He's lucky he didn't kill himself.


----------



## SchwinnStr8 (Mar 5, 2007)

Yo Adam...Its Linton.

Thanks again for showing me the lines to take on Friday. It was a great session day and i learned a lot. Too bad everything looked different when i got there on Sunday.

Congrats on the podium finish!

Good luck at Bootleg guys (Adam & Travis)!

See you guys in 2 weeks!

Oh yeah...heres my superman pose at the rock drop...









Thanks PhotoMom for capturing my excuse for coming in 12th:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> What was this guy hiding from?


I got bored so I thought doing hand a stand while holding up a bike with my a$$ would be cool. Not the best looking crash of my time riding- but definitely the most painful.


----------



## ymerej (Feb 1, 2005)

*Sharky* said:


> http://www.socaltrailriders.org/forum/rider-down/13937-rider-down-southridge-2-10-crash-photo.html
> Do you mean Steve Busher in practice...here's a link on another site from his GF reporting on things no broken neck. Man that one guy got a slight compound fracture of the wrist in the race he held it up soon as he crashed was unreal. Lots of carnage. Hey Andy you have some sic skills I think I might have a decent one but Fridays came out crappy!! Got most race photos though..let me dig through. Great job out there everyone...that garden got pretty gnarly. I think that was Bluefirephotos up top??
> Nice one Gilbert haha I'm not laughing at you...uh..well yes actually I am!!


that was THE worst crash i have ever seen he flew through there once then did it again cliped a rock over the bars then tumbled over then back upright then his head hit headfirst into that rock that was the size of a reefer then he just slumped over. I thought he had died right there, his head hit SO hard he is lucky to b alive. Granite and fast moving objects dont mix its not rocket science. hate to say it but one of these days someone is going to die or get paralyzed out there. but hey '' THATS RACING''


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Lady 5B looks fasttt :thumbsup:


----------



## paranoid56 (Jul 26, 2007)

i really dont understand why rocks like that arnt padded? i see padded rocks in all the WC races, why not here?


----------



## Duzitall (Feb 4, 2004)

*Agreed, ugly dismount*



ymerej said:


> that was THE worst crash i have ever seen. I thought he had died right there, his head hit SO hard he is lucky to b alive.


That dude Steve's get off was the harshest ever. He did 2 flying cartwheels for about 30 feet and slammed to a stop on that boulder. We all thought for sure he was dead or at least broke his neck. Very glad to hear he will fully recover. His bike ended up about 50 feet from his first pedal smack. Gave me the willys :eekster:


----------



## jamip_dh (Sep 17, 2006)

143 E?


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

Duzitall said:


> That dude Steve's get off was the harshest ever. He did 2 flying cartwheels for about 30 feet and slammed to a stop on that boulder. We all thought for sure he was dead or at least broke his neck. Very glad to hear he will fully recover. His bike ended up about 50 feet from his first pedal smack. Gave me the willys :eekster:


His crash seriously freaked me the hell out :eekster: It was good to see that everyone was on top of things and had 911 out there quick! I'ts really great to hear he'll be doing ok.

You get two High Titan since you flew over :thumbsup:



















Hope you had some fun man!


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks for the pics! i had a blast out there for sure! the course was awesome way different then anything out here on the east coast. i had to learn how to turn all over haha. im planin out movin out there and racin the series next winter. hopefully see you guys out there next year! :thumbsup:

1000 oaks that pic looks great, thanks!


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

HighTitan said:


> nice pics i was the jersey kid out there number 332 F on a glory.


Sweet, one of my better shots of the day I think.


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

jamip_dh said:


> 143 E?


You must be checking out some girl on the side of the course, lol.


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

1000-oaks said:


> Sweet, one of my better shots of the day I think.


Awesome shot!

I think we need a push for reflective color lenses, they make the shots look badass :thumbsup:


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Lady 5B looks fasttt :thumbsup:


She is! 

Thanks to all the photographers that hung out and got photos, and subsequently posted them!!!


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

some pictures my wife took w/ our POS camera.

not the best shots - but - it shows the rocky section pretty well along w/ how steep it was.


----------



## Shrtbordr (Apr 29, 2006)

744F Please! Thank You


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

SchwinnStr8 said:


> Yo Adam...Its Linton.
> 
> Thanks again for showing me the lines to take on Friday. It was a great session day and i learned a lot. Too bad everything looked different when i got there on Sunday.
> 
> ...


i like it dude i like it!

better luck next time - and practice your drops and dirt surfing!


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

paranoid56 said:


> i really dont understand why rocks like that arnt padded? i see padded rocks in all the WC races, why not here?


because WC racers are whimps!


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

Shrtbordr said:


> 744F Please! Thank You


----------



## *Sharky* (Mar 26, 2006)

Hope it's cool to put some of mine on here? I don't think Donny knew it would get so loose through that section got pretty gnarly. You guys have some great skills!!
Haha Vince you really need to renew my restraining order!!








































Mudmanner in the upright position...no one crashes better than you..feel better!!


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

Woo!! I was waiting for you to post up your shots!

3rd from the bottom is awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*Sharky* said:


>


Look at that cute belly.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

good shots sharky -

*question for the photographers -

why don't you guys/gals do more pull back shots where you can see the whole trail and sky and stuff.*

*upclose is cool - but - everyone is doing it.*

anyone know where to find the pictures from the photographer that was up at the little drop after the flat by the water tower, and/or the girl who was at the S burm. which btw if you are reading this, thanks for being there, i as so scared i'd run off the trail there and run you over I extra stayed down on that burm!


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

atomicAdam said:


> good shots sharky -
> 
> *question for the photographers -
> 
> ...


It was bluefirepictures.com shooting that spot. They were actually the only photogs I noticed during my run. Threw me off a second for some reason. guess I got spooked.


----------



## 420moment (Feb 13, 2008)

Ghaleon109 said:


> Just give me a number :thumbsup:
> 
> 241 O


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

285x plzz


----------



## *Sharky* (Mar 26, 2006)

Hopefully someone caught a better one. I'll post up some practice shots from Saturday in a bit. How about some race reports too let us know how your run went?? We always post up rides and RR here also.https://www.socaltrailriders.org/fo...s-3-feb-9-10-xc-super-d-dh-practice-pics.html with photos updated during the week.


----------



## 420moment (Feb 13, 2008)

*Sharky* said:


> Hopefully someone caught a better one. I'll post up some practice shots from Saturday in a bit. How about some race reports too let us know how your run went??


Thanks Sharky:thumbsup:


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

atomicAdam said:


> good shots sharky -
> 
> *question for the photographers -
> 
> ...


To put it simply photographers shoot what sells...

Royal usually wont by a photo of Steve Peat if you can't clearly see that he has Royal gear on, IE: logos ect... If Royal isn't buying the shot it = no money for the photog.

Granted you aren't going to sell a majority of the shots that you take at Southridge to sponsors, or companies, but riders tend to like shots that make them look like the pro's they see in mags.. (that's very generalized but for the most part it's what riders buy)


----------



## paranoid56 (Jul 26, 2007)

atomicAdam said:


> anyone know where to find the pictures from the photographer that was up at the little drop after the flat by the water tower,


yea, wondering this myself.


----------



## BobBurnes (Feb 12, 2008)

Did anybody get any 4X pictures? I'm looking for some awesome shots of the blue Dialled Bike rider with the Dialled Bikes jersey. Specifically, practice or the 1st moto. 

Thank you!

By the way-the DH shots look great!


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

I'll get everyone posted up in a bit, need to fire up my desktop and get something out to a client really quick.


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

we are clients... 409y

...edit... i think i already asked nevermind me if i did.


----------



## whoisthat? (Feb 13, 2008)

Any photo's of 241o ? Thanx


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

gil_caz said:


> we are clients... 409y
> 
> ...edit... i think i already asked nevermind me if i did.


My favorite kind of clients to be exact :thumbsup:

..but unfortunately not everything involves riding two wheeled objects down mountains at breakneck speeds, so I have to deal with all that other stuff on occasion 

I dont have 409y though =/ I had to stop around the O's or P's forget which now...

Bob! You were going to fast!  It's kinda blurry, my mediocre panning skills just couldn't keep up...










This one turned out pretty clear actually, I must have blown all that dust off my lens


----------



## BobBurnes (Feb 12, 2008)

Ghaleon109 said:


> My favorite kind of clients to be exact :thumbsup:
> 
> ..but unfortunately not everything involves riding two wheeled objects down mountains at breakneck speeds, so I have to deal with all that other stuff on occasion
> 
> ...


Don't suppose I could have that in hi-res for my company's web site can I? Full photo credit and publications involved! I'd really appreciate it and thanks for taking pictures of the events!


----------



## 420moment (Feb 13, 2008)

Ghaleon109 said:


> My favorite kind of clients to be exact :thumbsup:
> 
> ..but unfortunately not everything involves riding two wheeled objects down mountains at breakneck speeds, so I have to deal with all that other stuff on occasion
> 
> ...


thanks!!!!!


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

Ghaleon109 said:


> I had to stop around the O's or P's forget which now...


i need to move up to sport, not cause im fast, just cause i hate waiting around all day, and so do the fans,

im at the top of the hill waiting and i see all my fans leaving, im like "NO, MY PEOPLE!!! WAIT FOR ME!!!"

but they cant hear me cause im only in beginner.

but hey if i wasnt racing id want to leave lickety split as well.


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

gil_caz said:


> i need to move up to sport, not cause im fast, just cause i hate waiting around all day, and so do the fans,
> 
> im at the top of the hill waiting and i see all my fans leaving, im like "NO, MY PEOPLE!!! WAIT FOR ME!!!"
> 
> ...


How do you place in the Beginner class? Looking at some of the times there isnt really all that much of a difference between the classes, usually just a few seconds between the leaders...

Just need to go out and practice more! :thumbsup: I'm workin on the 4X track now since I dont have a DH bike..


----------



## *Sharky* (Mar 26, 2006)

Ghaleon I have to say how great your photos are nice work and of course the pros shooting. I have camera envy bigtime!! Gotta ride now so will get to practice shots later but we'll be at 4x both Saturday and Monday late morning if you can join us again. Hopefully I'll have gears on my bike by then?

(The singlespeed ratio is set up so I just spin not good)


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

*Sharky* said:


> Ghaleon I have to say how great your photos are nice work and of course the pros shooting. I have camera envy bigtime!! Gotta ride now so will get to practice shots later but we'll be at 4x both Saturday and Monday late morning if you can join us again. Hopefully I'll have gears on my bike by then?


Lol you can call me Mike 

Your camera's newer than mine though!  We'll try to head out there Saturday, I've got to find out when the GF works... If we make it out there I'll try and show you some camera tricks :thumbsup:

I think I'm doing 4x wrong because I don't shift  we'll have to exchange camera tips for riding tips


----------



## BobBurnes (Feb 12, 2008)

Jes...come to 4X. We've been waiting.


----------



## *Sharky* (Mar 26, 2006)

Heading out so I'll just leave some links the practice really not great and too many to fix up so just as is? I'll add plate #'s later. Hopefully it'll atleast show how you took a line that might help in the future? Great racing all CONGRATS!! Some of my friends took a few tumbles but had a great time and that's what matters. Wasn't on it but my bike came in 1st :thumbsup:

Sat. DH practice:
https://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u94/dirthippie/DH practice 2-9-08/

4X race:
https://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii309/dirthippie2008/4X race 2-9-08/

DH race:
https://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii309/dirthippie2008/DH race 2-10-08/
Nice bike stand!!


----------



## *Sharky* (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.lensartracephotos.com/calendar.asp (by request)
http://www.bluefirepictures.com/
http://www.phototurbo.smugmug.com/
http://www.jodygomez.com/g/2008_mtb_racing
http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/store.aspx?p=32176
http://www.lastimages.com/
Please be sure to support the pros they take outstanding photos and are well worth buying. I have much respect for their work and I have to hope my lesser quality pics don't take away from them. Thanks for shooting and all the great work!


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

420moment said:


> Ghaleon109 said:
> 
> 
> > Just give me a number :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

hardtailll said:


> 285x plzz


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

gil_caz said:


> we are clients... 409y
> 
> ...edit... i think i already asked nevermind me if i did.


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

Ghaleon109 said:


> Granted you aren't going to sell a majority of the shots that you take at Southridge to sponsors, or companies,


I have yet to sell a single shot to a sponsor or bike company, a few inquiries but they typically want the shot for free, which is a hard way for a photographer to make a living.

New guys are just excited to get a shot in an ad or magazine, but then when they try to take it to a higher level they find out they can't make any money becuase there's always another new guy willing to give away shots for free...vicious cycle.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

atomicAdam said:


> good shots sharky -
> 
> *question for the photographers -
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

1000-oaks said:


> I have yet to sell a single shot to a sponsor or bike company, a few inquiries but they typically want the shot for free, which is a hard way for a photographer to make a living.
> 
> New guys are just excited to get a shot in an ad or magazine, but then when they try to take it to a higher level they find out they can't make any money becuase there's always another new guy willing to give away shots for free...vicious cycle.


That's pretty much the same story in just about every aspect of shooting unfortinatly...

"Why should we pay you X amount of dollars to just be shooting at the event when so-and-so will do the event for X amount of dollars AND give me a CD of the original files..."


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone know if the "original file size" photos on Phototurbo are jpeg or RAW?


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

Mudmanner said:


> Does anyone know if the "original file size" photos on Phototurbo are jpeg or RAW?


jpeg.


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

I'll mention that on my site, shots from the last two races are 17 megapixels JPEGs, they were 10 megapixel for the fall Southridge Challenge.

Most guys probably can't process a RAW file, and 17 megapixel RAW files are HUGE. If conditions are tricky I sometimes shoot RAW and JPEG, then process and upload a new optimized JPEG from the RAW version when I get an order.


----------



## locnrock (Nov 14, 2005)

Ghaleon109 said:


> Just give me a number :thumbsup:
> 
> I had to stop about midway through the "P's" though... Pale guys like me get burned pretty bad when they're stupid and forget sunblock


Any pics of 12i........thanks!


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

locnrock said:


> Any pics of 12i........thanks!


Here ya go.


----------



## *Sharky* (Mar 26, 2006)

*Lose bike computer on race run??*

Was out there with Mudmanner today that 1st rock section was a little treasure trove of bike parts!! Let me know if anyone lost one of those handlebar computers in a crash at the last rock drop there would like to get it back to it's owner?.


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

1000-oaks said:


> I'll mention that on my site, shots from the last two races are 17 megapixels JPEGs, they were 10 megapixel for the fall Southridge Challenge.
> 
> Most guys probably can't process a RAW file, and 17 megapixel RAW files are HUGE. If conditions are tricky I sometimes shoot RAW and JPEG, then process and upload a new optimized JPEG from the RAW version when I get an order.


thanks! yeah I was just curious, sometimes I like to edit my photos RAW in lightroom. HAha no one can complain that the files are not big enough though...


----------

